# allowance (money to children)



## davidwigl

What would be the word for an allowance (like that which a teenager would get monthly from his/her parents)? Sueldo?


----------



## lauranazario

Hi davidwigl ... and welcome to WordReference.

A common word for allowance in Spanish would be *mesada*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## LadyBlakeney

In Spain it is "la paga".

Example:

His daughter reclaimed her allowance.

Su hija le reclamó la paga.
Su hija le reclamó su paga.

I hope this helps.


----------



## mhp

How about: mensualidad?


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Well, "mensualidad" might be right but, at least in Spain, kids usually get a weekly allowance (otherwise they would probab.ly be broke for the last three weeks of the month ).


----------



## davidwigl

So if I wanted to say: "When you were an adolescent, how much did you receive as an allowance", I could say: "¿Cuando eras adolescente, cuánto recibiste para la paga?"

Thanks


----------



## lauranazario

Mi versión...

When you were an adolescent a teenager, how much did you receive as an allowance = *cuando eras adolescente, ¿cuánto recibías de mesada?/¿cuánto recibías en la paga?*

Saludos,
LN


----------



## mhp

*mesada**.*
 (De _mes_ y _-ada_).
* 1.* f. Porción de dinero u otra cosa que se da o paga todos los meses. 

*mensualidad**.*
*2.* f. Cantidad que se paga mensualmente por una compra aplazada, un servicio recibido, una ayuda prometida u obligada, etc.

So it seems to me that if it is not a monthly allowance then either "paga" or "dinero para gastos personales" if you want to be very clear


----------



## davidwigl

Thanks everyone! Gracias a todos!


----------



## lforestier

davidwigl said:
			
		

> What would be the word for an allowance (like that which a teenager would get monthly from his/her parents)? Sueldo?


Quiero añadir que aunque "mesada" es el de uso más general, en algunas partes le dicen "domingo" de la practica de darle su mesada a los niños antes de misa.


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

lforestier said:
			
		

> Quiero añadir que aunque "mesada" es el de uso más general, en algunas partes le dicen "domingo" de la practica de darle su mesada a los niños antes de misa.


I agree. I used to get a "domingo".  Sweet memories!


----------



## blmartinez

How can I say "allowance" when it's refering to the following sentence?

Ask your doctor about (for your child):

Limiting TV
Physical fitness
dental care
allowance
establishing chores
Lilia


----------



## Kibramoa

Allowance es mesada. 

Es dinero que se le da a los niños. En mi casa mis papas nos daban unos pesos una vez a la semana y nosotros le decíamos "el domingo". Con eso se les va enseñando a los niños a administrar/gastar/ahorrar el dinero. 

Dic RAE:
1. f. Porción de dinero u otra cosa que se da o paga todos los meses.


----------



## blmartinez

Tambien nosotros decimos, "mi domingo" pero nose si es apropiado para usarlo en un folleto.

Lilia


----------



## Kibramoa

Una opción es poner "Mesada/domingo". O simplemente "dinero (semanalmente/periódicamente)". A lo mejor a otra persona se le ocurre algo mejor.


----------



## Sandragoras

¿Podría quedar simplemente "gasto [diario / semanal / mensual]"? si está contextualizado en esa lista, a lo menor queda claro a qué gasto se refiere...


----------



## Xavignea

En España lo llamamos 'paga semanal' o 'paga mensual' o simplemente 'paga'. Por ejemplo:

- ¿Cuánto dinero te dan tus padres de _*paga*_?
- A mí me han quitado *la paga* este mes porque he suspendido matemáticas.


----------



## Aserolf

Creo que en México la mayoría le decimos "*DOMINGO"*, mi pregunta es si en los demás países se entiende, o esto es sólo un regionalismo?
Estoy traduciendo un cuestionario que va dirigido mayormente a público mexicano, pero quisiera saber si hay algo mas neutral.
¡¡MUCHAS GRACIAS por sus aportaciones!!


----------



## lforestier

Aserolf said:


> Creo que en México la mayoría le decimos "*DOMINGO"*, mi pregunta es si en los demás países se entiende, o esto es sólo un regionalismo?
> Estoy traduciendo un cuestionario que va dirigido mayormente a público mexicano, pero quisiera saber si hay algo mas neutral.
> ¡¡MUCHAS GRACIAS por sus aportaciones!!


Es un regionalismo. *Mesada* se usa mas y además se entiende en México.


----------



## parhuzam

Doesn't _*"mesada"*_ have the prefix of "mes" which is monthly... And, it has been established that this is a weekly allowance... *"domingo"* and it is weekly.

Es un _*estipendio semanal.*_..¿ No?

estipendio.
(Del lat. stipendĭum).
1. m. Paga o remuneración que se da a alguien por algún servicio...... ¿El servicio?.... por ser un buen hijo......


----------



## Nicka

Hello,

I´m from Spain and at least here mesada is not in use. We say "paga" for the money you receive weekly from your parents to save, or to go out and buy sweets, go to cinema, etc., and normally we used to receive "la paga de los domingos" quiet similar to "domingo", as I can see.

Hope it helps .


----------



## Bacano

LadyBlakeney said:


> Well, "mensualidad" might be right but, at least in Spain, kids usually get a weekly allowance (otherwise they would probab.ly be broke for the last three weeks of the month ).


That's the way it usually is here in the States.  In fact, when I saw the word "_mesada_" and thinking as a kid from the US would think...it made me shutter.  "My monthly!!!????  What do you mean I only get money once a month!!!????"  You certainly couldn't call it a monthy here!! Kids would revolt!!!


----------



## lforestier

While it's true mesada is derived from the word mes (month), it doesn't imply that the allowance is monthly. This is common to many words, such as salario, which doesn't imply you get paid in salt.
it has been mentioned that paga is the usual word in Spain,but it might not be understood in the Americas since that word is associated with payment, which isn't an accurate discription of allowance.


----------



## JaimeAnn

Yo estoy buscando la palabra en español para el dinero que dan los padres a los hijos cuando hacen quehaceres o algo así. Yo encontré “mensualidad” y “mesada” pero no sé si tiene el mismo sentido si les dan el dinero más que una vez al mes? ¿O no importa si el dinero viene cada semana?

 
Gracias en adelante!


----------



## Cubanboy

allowance
s.- asignación | concesión | bonificación | prestación | mesada | mensualidad | *dinero para gastos *| dieta | estipendio | dosis | ración | cuota | subsidio | gasto | pago | sueldo | pensión | reembolso | resarcimiento | descuento | desgravación (fiscal o arancelaria) | reserva.

*****Esto es para Cúrcuma y todos aquellos que tengan alguna duda*****:

Debo aclarar que estas no son mis acepciones, sino más bien las tomé de un diccionario. Si se fijan bien, resalté en azul lo que considero más apropiado desde mi óptica y entorno.
En Cuba, decimos simplemente: el dinero que nos dan nuestros padres.
Cada país tiene sus propias acepciones.
Aquí si hablamos de la ''paga'', nos referimos al salario, sueldo de un trabajador.
Considero que JaimeAnn debe decidir, teniendo en cuenta su contexto y hacia dónde va dirigido, el término que va a emplear.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Cúrcuma

El dinerito que te dan tus padres para gastártelo cuando eres un chaval, aquí se llama *paga*, la paga, la paga semanal... Nunca he utilizado ninguno de los términos de Cubanboy para referirme a eso.


----------



## suski

En donde yo vivo (norte de España), el dinero que le dan los padres a los hijos de vez en cuando (cada semana, cada mes, o cuando estipulen) se le llama "paga" (aunque yo nunca tuve, jeje)

Un saludo


----------



## FabiArgentina

Yo escuché semanada (cuando te la dan por semana, aunque suena rara esa palabra, ¿no?)) y mesada, incluso he oído el dinero/plata para gastos/salidas.


----------



## JaimeAnn

¡Wow, esta palabra es más complicado que yo había pensado! ¡Gracias a todos por sus ideas! Yo estoy escribiendo una lista de temas de hablar para madres en una clase. La mayoría de las mamás son de México, pero tengo unos de Centroamérica también. El tema es “Dinero y ________/Money and Allowance”


----------



## ppmm

¿Se puede usar en México "paga" o "sueldo" a la "mesada/domingo" que se le da a un adolescente?

¿Podría un niño decir: Mamá, dame mi paga....? ¿o suena mejor: Mamá, dame mi mesada?

En otros países, en España en particular, no se usa ni se entendería si se usa "mesada" o "domingo". 

Estaba buscando algo que fuera común en todas partes y estas palabras parecen ser bastante regionales.


----------



## Aserolf

ppmm said:


> ¿Se puede usar en México "paga" o "sueldo" a la "mesada/domingo" que se le da a un adolescente?
> 
> ¿Podría un niño decir: Mamá, *dame mi paga....?* ¿o suena mejor: Mamá, dame mi mesada?
> 
> Estaba buscando algo que fuera común en todas partes y estas palabras parecen ser bastante regionales.



Lo puedes usar pero nadie te entendería, incluso sonaría 'irrespetuoso' - ¿Cómo le voy a "pagar" o darle un sueldo a mi hijo sólo por ser mi hijo? Siento como si me lo estuviera exigiendo...pero es sólo mi opinión. 

En México "mesada" se entiende, y "domingo" es lo que se usa. "Mesada" no es un regionalismo pues se usa en otras partes de América. Desafortunadamente, a veces hay una gran diferencia entre lo que se usa en España y en el resto de países de habla hispana. 

Espera más opiniones/comentarios.


----------



## ppmm

¿Y qué tal decir: "dame mi sueldo"? ¿Se podría decir eso en vez de mesada o domingo?


----------



## Aserolf

ppmm said:


> ¿Y qué tal decir: "dame mi sueldo"? ¿Se podría decir eso en vez de mesada o domingo?


Igual, nadie te entendería. En américa latina no hay otro término más neutral que "mesada" - en México, repito, no se usa, pero se entiende. 
"Dame mi sueldo" suena raro y quizás hasta se tome a mal.

Saludos!


----------

